# Implements and more ...



## Doc

http://www.compacttractorreview.com 

"The best source for objective equipment information and research". 

Compact Tractor Review is the most complete source of technical information, reviews and tractor pricing on the internet. Check out our dealerships reviews, technical articles, owner experiences, and industry news. Check out our community pages too for discussions of the lastest models and pictures of our favorite toys.


----------



## Melensdad

Doc, let me add a few more links here if you don't mind.MARKET FARM IMPLEMENT
 This company has all sorts of professional implements for small scale production, I also find their advice invaluable
http://marketfarm.com/

 CORRIHER EQUIPMENT SALES 
 A dealer who ships New Holland, Bush Hog, Midwest Implements, etc
 I've dealt with them several times and been very satisfied each time
http://www.corimpco.com/

 TARHEEL TRACTOR
 Another dealer who ships long distance, deals in New Holland, Mahindra and implements
 I've bought from this company too and was very happy
http://www.tarheeltractor.com/

 LITTLE MIAMI TRADING COMPANY
This is a friend of mine, he is very knowledgable about Yanmar/Grey market stuff. Ask for Wayne if you need stuff and tell him I sent you (no I don't get commissions) If you want anything Grey Market, this is a source with an honest reputation. They also have implements.
http://www.lmtcompany.com/

 MIDWEST EQUIPMENT  -manufacturer-
My favorite brand of non-PTO powered implements, good quality and good value, they don't ship direct so you need to go to someone local, or someone like Corriher (above) who ships
http://www.midwestequipment.net/

 BEFCO IMPLEMENTS  -manufacturer-
 Expensive but worth every penny, Befco is my favorite PTO powered equipment brand
http://befco.com/

HERD SEEDER  -manufacturer-
One of the very few seeders/spreaders that is American made
High quality, heavy castings, galvenized hopper 
(I'm pretty sure there are several members here who own these, myself included)
http://www.herdseeder.com/

​


----------



## Doc

Good idea Bob.  Anyone who has links that might be useful to other members feel free to post them here or in the appropriate forum.
Thanks Bob!


----------



## bczoom

Hardware, pneumatics, electrical, metalworking, pumps, tools, adhesives...
www.grainger.com

The BIG list
This place has a pretty complete list of just about everyone there is that is related to outdoor equipment, associations, agriculture, antiques, accessories... Look down the left side.
http://www.yetmans.mb.ca/main.html


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Another all purpose supplier
http://www.mcmaster.com/


----------



## Viking

some more implement sites:

http://www.woodsequipment.com/ag_turf/default.asp  I'm a big fan of Woods equipment

http://www.bushhog.com/turftoc.html Bush Hog

http://www.buhler.com/sitefiles/index.htm Buhler

http://www.midwestequipment.net/ Midwest...Bob_S, aren't you a big fan of MidWest gear??

http://www.superior-tech.com/  Front scoop for John Deere Garden Tractors...not an implement site but thought you JD guys might like it.


----------



## Viking

a few more implement sites...

http://www.monroetufline.com/

http://www.modernusa.com/

http://www.leinbachs.com/leinbachline/machinery.html

http://www.schultesales.com/

http://www.servis-rhino.com/Catalog/RotaryCutters/

http://www.kuhn-usa.com/internet/webus.nsf/

http://www.howseimplement.com/index.html

http://www.kingkutter.com/  Everyone's favorite brand to bash....but it ain't all that bad for the $$$

http://www.gohawkline.com/

http://www.firstchoiceequipment.net/

http://www.agequipmentusa.com/agequipmentusa/main/brochures.asp


----------



## Melensdad

I don't know how I missed posting some of my favorites:

*Gempler's*
This is a source for all sort of just about anything related to farm & property managment from boots to clothes to pruning sheers to hose, hose reels, tractor tires, chemicals, first aid kits, sprayers, etc. Most of their stuff is commercial grade, not the lowest price throw away stuff.
http://www.gemplers.com/index.asp

*Harbor Freight Tools*
Mostly inexpensive Chinese import tools, supplies, etc.  Low prices and reasonable quality.
http://www.harborfreight.com/
*
Northern Tool & Equipment*
A bit higher grade than Harbor Freight, lots of Chinese stuff, but also some name brands too.  Reasonable selection of tractor/implements and supply parts for them.  Engines, pumps, generators, etc.
http://northerntool.com/
​


----------

